# TORONTO | Panda Condominiums | 108m | 354ft | 30 fl | U/C



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Black glass...


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Is this the old 'World's Biggest Bookstore' site?


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

isaidso said:


> Is this the old 'World's Biggest Bookstore' site?


Yup!


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Looks good. Glad it's avoiding the teal glass spandrel.


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I like the design but it's very short considering its location.


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Prep*

https://www.emporis.com/buildings/1246927/panda-condominiums-toronto-canada

TORONTO | Panda Condominiums - 20 Edward Street | 108m | 354ft | 30 fl | Prep










https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...m-30s-lifetime-turner-fleischer.18937/page-29


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

isaidso said:


> I like the design but it's very short considering its location.


I agree. The tower looks fat, but I like the facade.


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Under Construction*










https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...her.18937/page-30#lg=attachment200398&slide=0


----------

